# Utricularia blanchetii



## naoki (Jun 4, 2017)

Utricularia blanchetii is a Brazillian terrestrial Utricularia with a limited genographic distribution (central Bahia). It is super easy to grow, and floriferous. I just have to add water to the tray once every 1-2 weeks. It seems to be ok with fairly low light (phototynthetic photon flux density, PPFD, of about 150 µmol/m^2/s). Here is the link to my Orchid Borealis blog post with a bit more info.




Utricularia blanchetii on Flickr




Utricularia blanchetii on Flickr




Utricularia blanchetii on Flickr




Utricularia blanchetii on Flickr


----------



## Secundino (Jun 4, 2017)

A lovely plant,
wonderfully grown!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 4, 2017)

I love this!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice. Well grown. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 4, 2017)

Are these carnivorous? Is there an aquatic form submerged or is it a bog plant?

Would make for a good kusonomo


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2017)

thats very pretty


----------



## John M (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, Naoki. Those are very cool!


----------



## Don I (Jun 4, 2017)

Very nice. From the side they look like bonnets.
Don


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are these carnivorous? Is there an aquatic form submerged or is it a bog plant?
> 
> Would make for a good kusonomo



Linus, yes, they are, but I don't have to feed anything.

My understanding is that terrestrial Utricularia might get submerged some time, but they prefer to be above water. There are some species which has somewhat different morphology when they are submerged vs above water.

Kusamono for bonsai? I don't know well about Kusamono, but could it be too attention grabbing?


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are these carnivorous? Is there an aquatic form submerged or is it a bog plant?
> 
> Would make for a good kusonomo


Kusamono is when the plants are the focus of the piece and not a Bonsai tree right? 
In this case, yes, I believe Utricularia would work wonderfully. 
Some species such as U. fulva she to a greater degree U. graminifolia prefer being submerged but others such as this U. blanchetii and U. sandersonii do very well above the water line. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Kusamono is when the plants are the focus of the piece and not a Bonsai tree right?
> In this case, yes, I believe Utricularia would work wonderfully.
> Some species such as U. fulva she to a greater degree U. graminifolia prefer being submerged but others such as this U. blanchetii and U. sandersonii do very well above the water line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



These Utricularia flowers, presentation wise, remind me of the Amitostigma keiskei on this website: www.kusamonogardens.com/shop/kinoshitas-amitostigma

(or maybe also the Spiranthes sinensis)


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2017)

Lovely flowers that are so unique...and a whole lot of them
too. Are they fragrant at all?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2017)

very interesting. we saw yellow utricularia in some wetlands on the 4th


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2017)

Interesting plants. You have an amazing and unusual collection, naoki!


----------

